# Any ladies want to actually get back to the land?



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

I have no idea what traditions and rules may apply so I'll just go charging ahead. Ya, I know just part of my charm.
I'd be happy to hear from a nice lady who wants to escape from the city because I already have and am looking for company now. No need for gorgeous but ya gotta love trees more than shoes and character is the best thing you can bring... As in solid. It gets cold here so best you know something about that.
Yes, of course we are going to spend some time getting to know each other.
Also happy to hear from some of the wise woman I have seen on here who can offer some coaching.

I'm not a kid but I'm a long way from dead!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

First order of business, check the label on your underwear and see if you find the words Flame Proof. If not, get some.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

This is going to be interesting,


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

vicker, you're so funny! :hysterical:

Actually, many of us have already "gotten back to the land". It doesn't get overly cold here, maybe you should know that too! 

The best thing to do Dusty, is to join in and get to know everyone. Put a profile up in that section.


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey vicker, Twice divorced so all that can be removed already has been burnt off. Fortunately, nothing that matters.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

What others were gently trying to explain to you, is that it is best here to kind of mingle, get to know the folks of both genders, contribute and grow to know someone.

Many of the ladies here are already far back to the land; there are a few in transitional stages. But they tend to be a bit interested in substance and stability, character and attitude. Also, good musical taste and a gentlemanly demeanor couched in a great sense of humor helps.

Pull up a chair and mingle; always good to survey the area before moving in 

~ST


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Hopeless Romantic here we go again

Bud. Pics cant hurt. Lossa them. Time for the women to get a fix on you, what your saying, and what your REALLY saying without maybe not knowing it. All of us have been on here for yrs, and dang few have hooked up. Weve seen SEVERAL that rushed it and crashed and burned while getting the bums rush outa here.
Good luck

Knowing what you've got to offer in material things dosent hurt either
Show them your a gentleman, a comic, and a guy with feelings and emotions, youll do OK.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

good luck guy. May you find your destined true love and have a happy homestead together.


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

Now there's one I can appreciate. Thank-you. Good advice and I'll raise your quote one notch.

"Only those who will risk going too far can possibly know how far they can go."

I guess the lady I'm looking for is the one who wants to get out but hasn't yet. I know that no one is going to get me to leave my place so why would anyone else who already has their place.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

some women have guts and if they like your offer will hit you up and be bold. 

ladies if you dig it , hit him up.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

good luck dusty.....the learning curve here is steep at times.


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

Not hard to find a woman by flashing a wad. In my experience it's always going to be the wrong woman. That's why I'm trying something different this time.
Wouldn't it be nice if character could be measured in minutes rather than years.


----------



## azuresky (Feb 26, 2012)

So tell us about yourself Dusty.


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

I guess what matters today is that I've travelled lots and worked lots. Still working but in a place that is way out of the way and I kind of get to do what I want. I've been very lucky professionally.
I've got 11.5 acres here including a lake but it's all under a foot of snow right now. All trees, rolling hills and lakes. I took this over a year and a half ago and this next year will be a big year because I spent most of the last getting control of everything. Next it's time to do something with it. Big garden, fish in the lake and chickens. More if I've got help.

I won't be putting too much personal stuff out here as none of that belongs on any website.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2013)

Happily married woman here...welcome to ST 

It would be good to hear what kinds of things that you enjoy..what you're doing or planning on doing with your place..not so much to list your "offerings" but so that all of us can start to get to know you and you us..as much as folks can on a website..


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Important questions, do you have an indoor toilet and hot and cold running water?


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard. You may want to check out the homesteading singles thread too as a good way to jump in and get to know folks here...we talk about what our plans are, what our days look like, and share projects we are working on so you get a good feel for the people and their lifestyles.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

dustyroad said:


> Now there's one I can appreciate. Thank-you. Good advice and I'll raise your quote one notch.
> 
> "Only those who will risk going too far can possibly know how far they can go."
> 
> I guess the lady I'm looking for is the one who wants to get out but hasn't yet. I know that no one is going to get me to leave my place so why would anyone else who already has their place.



You're welcome.

Well, consider Singletree the router, and sharing and reading, playing in the forum areas (story thread, Homesteading Monthly thread, music, etc.) the Ethernet cable. Once you have established a good connection with all here, you're far less likely to experience 100% packet loss, if you get my drift. WAN goes before LAN here most often.

There is a profile section here at the top of our forum:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...ree/5326-singletree-participant-profiles.html

You can learn about some of the people here, and post one yourself if you wish.

You can also click on the profile button of users within a thread; some people have a lot of info in their personal profile - age, interests, etc. You can PM people as well. 
I'm going into all of this because I see that you are REALLY new to HT.


Singletree is a place where single homesteaders, single former homesteaders in transition, and single people desiring to homestead all kind of help each other out, share what's going on in their lives, ask questions, etc. It's not particularly a dating site, but people here have been known to date and then marry.

And as for quotes:

"All adventures, especially into new territory, are scary."

Singletree can be like that 

Carry on.

~ST


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

Of course! Very important information.
I have power, decent house, hot and cold water and indoor fixins. Road is ok and the nearest blacktop is about 10 miles and nearest city is about an hour.
I have wood heat from an airtight stove and propane for backup.
Lots of critters here. Thick with deer, a few moose, elk, bears, wolves and way too many coyotes.

The stars are just extraordinary with no urban lights for many miles.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

vicker said:


> First order of business, check the label on your underwear and see if you find the words Flame Proof. If not, get some.


You forgot to mention the web coupon for the free second pair in case he finds out he has to double layer until we can hose down the flames


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

IF you have alla those animals, How do you get a garden out?
How big is your garden?
How many years you been gardening?
Is your tractor sexy?
Do you have any farm animals? 
If so, how long have you had experience with farm animals?
How old are you?
What do you think, in your words is four desire to find someone here?

That ought to get you started in fine fashion. IF your lucky LOL.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Terri, Jay, Correct me on this IF im wrong, but I don't think anybody has hooked up that wasn't on here for over year?

Usually its agonizingly longer lol


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> IF you have alla those animals, How do you get a garden out?
> How big is your garden?
> How many years you been gardening?
> Is your tractor sexy?
> ...


For a minute there FBB, I thought you had switched teams with all of those questions...Bwahahahaha.

~ST


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Dusty, for some odd reason (maybe they actually have life) some choice ladies seem to be missing tonight. You are doing good so far, but I'm still holding my breath. Remember, survival is the main goal. Good luck, I'm pulling for you. : D


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Dusty, best wishes to you. I met the love of my life here on HT, although unfortunately he's since been banned. ound:

But it _is_ possible!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Nope ST, Just trying to help the guy out.

See what SHE does to the guys LOL WG


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Terri, Jay, Correct me on this IF im wrong, but I don't think anybody has hooked up that wasn't on here for over year?
> 
> Usually its agonizingly longer lol


On average those who find their new paths do so around 16 months. As those 16 month averages often overlap as one couple progresses more toward their goal , it is generally noticed at a rate of about one couple per year.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I like trees and coyotes... And converse with them regularly. But snow... Not so much a fan! Sure I cowboy camp out in it, and snowshoe n all that, but still. 

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

Snow is just another way to have fun. I've grown up in snow and I use to X-country ski a lot. Look forward to getting back to it. Love snowshoeing and at night the cold air makes for a clearer view of the stars you just can't beat.
I've got a sled and lots of room to get out and play.
My critters today are a dog and a cat but more to come and yes I have looked after them before.
Another thing I did forget to mention is that I am in that league with unicorns and sasquatches. Ya hear about us but never meet one. I am a happy man.


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

My current garden space is about 200 ft by 75ish. I haven't had a garden in there yet as there was a lot of upkeep to catch up on so I kept it black last summer to kill off as much as I could. Seems to have worked but I'll know more come spring. I'll probably only plant part of it and upgrade the other. Probably a couple more years to get it all up to where I want it.
The critter thing here is a bit unusual with so many around. I talked with the old lady who had lived here way back and she said she's only seen a deer in the garden one time. Lots all winter but almost none in summer. Weasels will be a problem with the chickens and I can see that someone spent a lot of time on the run but it needs some work again.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Sounds like you have a very nice place.  my main issue with snow is that I love to grow things and run around barefoot and jump in streams and all that. Snow puts a big damper on that. I wouldn't mind so much if winter stayed short, just enough to get a little snow play on but not for months. I love summer far too much.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> IF you have alla those animals, How do you get a garden out?
> How big is your garden?
> How many years you been gardening?
> Is your tractor sexy?
> ...


You forgot do you enjoy skinning woodchucks.


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

I know I'll get razzed about this but I'm not much for killing anything I don't truly have to. All of my chickens will die of old age.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I hear ya... Only kill if absolutely necessary.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

NickieL said:


> I hear ya... Only kill if absolutely necessary.


Hence the word woodchuck lol.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh no! Not another skunk thread! Please?:bash:


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

dustyroad said:


> Another thing I did forget to mention is that I am in that league with unicorns and sasquatches.


Someone once called me delusional; I laughed so hard I almost fell off my unicorn.


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

I do have to make one exception to not killing. Voles! Specifically Pine Voles. These things are just terrible. Always underground and fill in their holes behind them. They eat the roots as in carrots and potatoes but everything else you give them a chance to as well. I need to find a good way to control them or they will get more of the garden than I will.


----------



## cindy71 (Jul 7, 2008)

vicker said:


> First order of business, check the label on your underwear and see if you find the words Flame Proof. If not, get some.


 OK I gotta ask WHY?


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

I suspect he suspects I'm going to get roasted on here.


----------



## cindy71 (Jul 7, 2008)

Coyotes have to go...


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

Every person with a beating heart is entirely delusional because none of us know what is really going on.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

dustyroad said:


> Every person with a beating heart is entirely delusional because none of us know what is really going on.



True. Life was easier when I was 15 and knew it all! Now I know I don't know.
Ya know?:stars:


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

Yup, lots of coyotes. They were coming around after my dog so I plinked a couple with my pellet gun and they keep their distance now. I'm told there is over 100 within a 3 mile radius but that seems pretty high. I know there are lots from foot prints and the singing they do. Once the wolves show up, the coyotes back off.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

cindy71 said:


> OK I gotta ask WHY?



Occasionally, a new person will arrive on this forum.......apparently thinking that this is primarily a dating site. (Usually it is of the male gender.) They arrive with the expectation that all sorts of women will find them totally irresistible. The new arrival is shocked when the ladies are not 'lining up' to give up their lives to move in with this 'irresistible force,'


When they realize that everyone on here does not find them totally irresistible...........they are often greatly offended (hence the reference to the flameproof undies)........and they often proceed on to a series of posts which are basically aimed at trashing the other people on this forum......... Then they usually disappear.......never to be heard from again.


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

Knowing you don't know is a threshold of maturity, getting comfortable with that is the next one and then celebrating not knowing is when you really start to get it.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

billooo2 said:


> Occasionally, a new person will arrive on this forum.......apparently thinking that this is primarily a dating site. (Usually it is of the male gender.) They arrive with the expectation that all sorts of women will find them totally irresistible. The new arrival is shocked when the ladies are not 'lining up' to give up their lives to move in with this 'irresistible force,'
> 
> 
> When they realize that everyone on here does not find them totally irresistible...........they are often greatly offended (hence the reference to the flameproof undies)........and they often proceed on to a series of posts which are basically aimed at trashing the other people on this forum......... Then they usually disappear.......never to be heard from again.


The natives that smell fresh blood and pounce on them like a gang of rabid monkies instead of guiding the newbies doesn't help either


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

dustyroad said:


> Every person with a beating heart is entirely delusional because none of us know what is really going on.


Been reading a little of W. Michael and Kathleen O'Neal Gear? Life is an illusion. Only the One is real


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

I use to read lots but today it's more analysis of what's going on. I sort of knew things were going to unwind but watching it happen is pretty amazing. Getting myself out here is my way of staying out of the way as much as anyone can.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

dustyroad said:


> I do have to make one exception to not killing. Voles! Specifically Pine Voles. These things are just terrible. Always underground and fill in their holes behind them. They eat the roots as in carrots and potatoes but everything else you give them a chance to as well. I need to find a good way to control them or they will get more of the garden than I will.


The summer before last we were losing potatoes and sweet potatoes to voles, so this summer I did two different plots of each, in one plot I put one of those fancy electric things that makes a vibration underground, in the other plot I planted Marigolds all around the plot and in it also. The plot with the electronic thingy, tons of vole damage, the plot with the Marigolds growing in it, NO damage from Voles at ALL!!

Anna


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank-you so much Anna, That is great news. Any particular variety? I feel the need to plant a few bushels today. They are also in my crawl space and I can't get rid of them there either.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I had a good orange cat... Would deposit voles in his food dish in the mornings. Never had a problem in the garden from them.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

dustyroad said:


> Knowing you don't know is a threshold of maturity, getting comfortable with that is the next one and then celebrating not knowing is when you really start to get it.



Just finished reading "The Untethered Soul " by Micheal Singer....I think he gets it.


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

Apparently there's 2 kinds of Voles. One kind, of course my kind, is almost never above ground. The other kind is more like a regular mouse and more easily caught. My kind also aren't interested in bait for traps or poison. Mother nature hit a home run with these guys!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

dusty, I don't feel like scanning all the posts so this might have been already said. If so, I apologize.
First, it's great that you are in a position to ask what you did in your OP. Congratulations. I'm sure it didn't come easy.

That said, it bears mentioning that some here are still in the throes of sorting out their lives after their own personal SHTF's. Others have passed that point. Having worked against tremendous odds, they've carved out a niche for themselves. Maybe it's not perfect, but it came honest. Their dogged determination, as well as, pride in that achievement, probably constitute a large portion of their ethos. Both groups, however, fully appreciate the folly of rebound relationships and "pie in the sky" ideals.
Naturally, they're skeptical. Once burned...?

It's already been said, but stick around. Get to know this bunch of cantankerous, yet refreshingly insightful nutcases. And here's a secret they don't tell ya. There's single ladies that hang around on the Countryside Families forum too. They're no less vicious if they smell a rat and keep it clean or Momma will rap your knuckles. Treat all these wimmims like the ladies they are and...you never know.


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

I just checked a quick summary and yes I guess he does. The bit I might debate with him is that in my view I need to just observe, accept and be. The struggle he seems to promote is not in my world. I just treat everything as entertainment and it keeps a smile on my face.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

dustyroad said:


> Thank-you so much Anna, That is great news. Any particular variety? I feel the need to plant a few bushels today. They are also in my crawl space and I can't get rid of them there either.


Voles are a bugger to get in traps, thankfully I have never had them in the house. As to variety, I get sweet potato slips from the Amish farm near here and seed potatoes are just whatever I get in the spring at the feed store.

Why would you plant potatoes now, isn't it serious winter up in your part of the world. I always plant potatoes on St. Patrick's day, don't ask me why, but that is when my Granny planted them, so I do the same.

As to the Marigolds, I just get a dozen packets of regular Marigold seeds at the hardware store, they are usually .99 cents a packet.


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

There's lots here that will be good for me. Some of the geography I've seen on here makes me wonder if I might even be related to some. My dad grew up in Georgia and his mother came out of the Tennessee hills.


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

Yup it's winter here for sure. I was asking about the variety of Marigolds. If I just spread a few bushels of seed today maybe they will all go away.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

dustyroad said:


> I suspect he suspects I'm going to get roasted on here.


I thought you were toast, for sure. I think you've done right well though. Amazing. Welcome to ST.


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks vicker, looks like it's gonna be fun.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Now vicker, haven't you ever heard "it's all in the delivery"?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

dustyroad said:


> Another thing I did forget to mention is that I am in that league with unicorns and sasquatches. Ya hear about us but never meet one. I am a happy man.


ound::hysterical:ound:


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

I have absolutely no idea how to reply to that one and I can only wonder about that poor boy. I'm guessing he was teased mercilessly.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Oh, you ain't seen nothing yet! I think Fowler has a picture for every occasion.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, the unicorn bike. Looks like something you'd see the lead singer from Poison riding in a video.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I want one...


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

What? The bike or the singer? Better get your glitter make up on.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

naaw, I'll stick with my 883.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

The bike. Love unicorns!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

dustyroad said:


> I have absolutely no idea how to reply to that one and I can only wonder about that poor boy. I'm guessing he was teased mercilessly.


What?! He totally owned that unicorn and if anyone picked on him it was because they wanted to ride that bike.

~note to self~ don't post the sasquatch pic, he won't get it....lol


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

dustyroad said:


> Not hard to find a woman by flashing a wad. In my experience it's always going to be the wrong woman. That's why I'm trying something different this time.
> Wouldn't it be nice if character could be measured in minutes rather than years.


 ................Best put all your property in a Trust ! Do they have "Community Property" in Canada ? Have you heard the expression.....what was yours before , will be , Yours , after........., fordy:huh:


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh sounds like we have some common experiences. I can only say I've lived and I've learned a lot of things that don't work. Sure do hope I've learned enough by the time I bump into the next one. I know they exist but maybe they are also like unicorns but please not like a sasquatch.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Hmm unicorns AND squatches???? Well now. Chickens are good.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

vicker said:


> I thought you were toast, for sure. I think you've done right well though. Amazing. Welcome to ST.


Considering the guy has come into the forum, been warned about us and how we can be, he has done well from what I can see. No snarky comments from him and he seems to fit right in so far. 

You get the newbie award for sure. :bouncy:


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

Aw shucks Cindilu, Little ol snarkless me?


----------

